# Heathens Need Not Apply - My Small Omega Lcd Collection



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Obviously not including my deskclock... a few of my LCD Omegas... from L to R - Sensor Quartz, Memomaster and Constellation. Ok I didnt bother to set the times up properly, I was just doing quick n dirty shots... 



The Constellation is one of the earliest of the Omega LCDs, its a cal 1620 and is much chunkier than the later models, ie. its built more like the analogue watches of the time, ie normal thickness bracelets and solid thick cases with screw down backs. The printing is very much like the Albatros and again is more that era than the later models.

The Memomaster is a cal 1632 and has the features of the 1620 but allows you to store an agenda item. Its basically an extra alarm function. You can see LCD market was getting their own identity by this time. Thin bracelets with clip clasps (very adjustable though) and snap on backs etc.

The SensorQuartz is firmly a 1980s watch. The display is much more modern and the finger swipe is used as a function finder and setting. Really very cool. Fast and slow movements can be detected and used accordingly. Interestingly the bracelet is half way back to the older models as its a little thicker (not much) and uses an older style full Omega clasp.

Well I hope you enjoyed these... I know I do.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff Jon and thanks for sharing. I like the Constellation in particular, very nice :tongue2:.

Here's my Speedmaster LCD which shares the same module










One thing I really like about this module is way you switch from 12 to 24 hours. Basically there's a flip switch in the module that you have to access and then move. Not terribly convenient really but at least the ability is there.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

About time we had some LCD's.....lets show the boggle eyes that there are some great ones to be had.

I have just picked up a nonrunning Constellation like yours Jon, and as you say, more of a transition piece before the fashion for thin and flimsy took hold.....like the Speedmaster version i have, and the humble base model with the Cal 1616.

No pics i am afraid,as i am at work....!!!! is it nice out? we have no windows here!!!

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Is it nice out? we have no windows here!!!
> 
> Keith


I don't think you really want to know Keith. But if it makes you any feel better it's horrible raining and cold  .


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Gary, I need one of those really dont I... damn... oh ek.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jon,

What future year are these programmed up to? i.e. how far ahead can you set the year, month, date and get a correct day? Does that make sense? I'm not explaining myself very well; probably something to do with the OCD. 

If I remember correctly, my Seiko below only goes up to 2010...battery is dead, so cant check. Not sure what happens on 23:59 31st Dec 2010 but I'm sure it wont be good. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Can you set them all so they spell a rude word if you turn them upside down?

Best thing about LCD displays

58008 

Interesting collection. The sensor quartz is the only one that speaks to me though. Do like the 'albatross' ana-digitals too.

Got any LEDs?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Digginh the LCD's chaps! very nice indeed!!!

Always on the look out for a nice LCD speedy but I like the speedy pro cased ones and they are just too much money IMHO!

On a lighter note, the godfather says Hi to your gaggle of young upstarts!










I also have an SS LED TC2 in the pipeline! mmmmhhhhh Buck Rogers stylleeeee


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Love the hot new action in the electric section these days chaps!  Another cool collection... sadly I can't justify spending the money on something I probably would never wear... but very interesting all the same - keep up the good work! 

S.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> If I remember correctly, my Seiko below only goes up to 2010...battery is dead, so cant check. Not sure what happens on 23:59 31st Dec 2010 but I'm sure it wont be good.


Planes will fall out of the sky and computers will go into meltdown, just like it did at the millenium, Err, no it didn't.

They're not my cup of tea but I can appreciate that there are some lovely watches on show here................guess that makes me half heathen.

Diversity, the spice of life, wouldn't it be boring and bloody expensive if we all collected the same stuff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Heathens Need Not Apply


Right that excludes me then 

I`m sorry but LCDs do absolutely nothing for me :no:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

One of my first watches was an lcd, can't remember what make but it had a round red crystal and a chromed case that very quickly lost its plating  - still thought it was cool, though :thumbup:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Once again my friends Omega rules the roost! You know I love stirring up a storm but I don't remember Rolex every been this experimental in the 70's! lol

Long live might Omega!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My first LED was a Sinclair Black Watch in 1976. Remember those? It was absolutely crap. The batteries lasted a whole week, when it worked at all.

No idea whose wrist this is, I just found the pic on the web. It's probably significant that the photo was taken without the LEDs lit.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll take the Memomaster please...

...doh :cry2: wrong forum :lol:

Great collection BTW. Can you put approximate dates to each of these?

Cheers Stu.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

whome, boobs indeed... shelloil I say to you  I have a CQ as well, but dont really class it as an LCD... its an anidigi really... LOL

Steve, Thanks mate.

Paul / catflem, nothing will change... these watches do not have the year in them 

Mach = Heathen. you said it not me 

Tom, Lovely TC 

Rolex didnt go LCD, but they did do quartz ever bit as well as Omega with the OysterQuartz which is very close in technology to the 15xx movts.

Quoll... eeek! Clive has a lot to answer for... but... I quite like it 

Stuart! :lol:

Er... not really... 77/78 for the 1620 maybe? SQ was 1980 or 81 I think and Memo was in prob 78/79... those would be release dates Id think...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Paul / catflem, nothing will change... these watches do not have the year in them


Goodness...how primitive. :lol: So they know nothing about leap years and date / day relationships. 

Good old Seiko! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yep, Omega adopted the KISS principle.... or obviously they knew theyd need to keep the software working after 2010... 

Put a batt in your seiko and run it up to 2010 and see if it defaults to 1955 or whatever it was that DOS reverted to... (I forget now, Ahh... happy that Y2k is outa my mind.... :lol


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

JonW said:


> whome, boobs indeed... shelloil I say to you  I have a CQ as well, but dont really class it as an LCD... its an anidigi really... LOL


Glad _someone_ got that gag.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Jon.

Release dates are Constellation - 1977, Memomaster - 1978 and Sensor - 1980.

Jack


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Omegas Jon...

As you know, I love a bit of vintage LCD myself, and as Hawkeys posted a Seiko already I dont feel bad getting mine into your Omega thread :lol:

As you have said, the best thing about these early ones is the build quality, every bit as good as their analogue brothers of the time and were before the 'disposable' lcd era...

Or should I say I would get them in but Im at Stansted and these pubic computors dont let me right click my picture properties....Grrrrr

Anyway, they will keep until I get home on Sat....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jack, Im so glad youre here mate! Thanks for those dates 

Jase, defo these were top quality and not at all cheap back in the day. It does 'amuse' me that people turn their noses up at these like they used to at quartz and hummers / electronics... sigh....


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Omegas, nice collection.

This 'Plastic Fantastic" I bought back in 1993/4 and have changed the batteries maybe 2 x.

Bought it for the Memo Function and the Time Zones. It gets heaps of wrist time.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool. I always wanted one of those when I was at school. I thought the calulator/memo function was just amazing. Pleased to see its still going strong


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I bought this after seeing one like it on the forum

and never regretted it


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

quoll said:


> My first LED was a Sinclair Black Watch in 1976. Remember those? It was absolutely crap. The batteries lasted a whole week, when it worked at all.
> 
> No idea whose wrist this is, I just found the pic on the web. It's probably significant that the photo was taken without the LEDs lit.


Thats the first digital watch i had also, sinclair black watch,i was like a dog with two when i got that,but i am not sure

how long the dubilation lasted, as like you state, reliability was far from there strongest point. i think that the battery contacts were

the main problem, ened up taking mine apart....terminally!! I believe if you can find a worker in good condition(rocking horse ****)

that would fetch good money. saw one end on ebay a couple of years ago for about Â£180!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Takes me back all this digital watch stuff... back to my school days!!

And pretending to be Gemini Man who disappeared when he pressed his digital watch button!!!

I remember having the first LCD at middle school, causing uproar amongst the LED set.

Not brands worth having, but God it was still good kudos for an 11 year old!!! :lol:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

gregory said:


> Takes me back all this digital watch stuff... back to my school days!!
> 
> And pretending to be Gemini Man who disappeared when he pressed his digital watch button!!!
> 
> ...


In fact, having just read that back, I realise now that I loved watches back then, even as a kid on pocket money before my teens.

A penny dropping moment.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree Greg, its the same for a number of us who are this age... we fell for LEDs and then LCDs, and then years later we realise it... its an epiphany


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,m with Mach on this one LCD,s dont do anything for me the only one,s i ever considered were the ani- digi ones Seiko and others did but it is great to see them and I know jasonm loves his collection.


----------

